# Perc s100



## mt (Sep 22, 2010)

Is there any way to get Dell PERC S100 SATA controller operational in FreeBSD 8.x?
I am currently stuck with the legacy ATA mode of the controller.


----------



## AndyUKG (Sep 23, 2010)

Im not sure about the exact model, but cant you do all your config via the server BIOS? Thats what we do with PERC RAID cards. From the OS all we do is monitor the health of any RAID volumes...

Andy.


----------



## mt (Sep 24, 2010)

If I understand the users manual correctly, data on the discs are lost if I change to raid mode.

Before starting migration of the storage I would like to know that it will work. The controller is not in the hardware compatibility list.

I might be better of adding a new controller to the system since it will also simplify the migration.


----------

